# Victorian cicklid??



## purusam (Feb 1, 2009)

I would be happy if anyone could help me to identify this one

people in an swedish forum dont think it is a haplochromis sp Flameback.
so im going internationale to get help to terminate any questions 

Hane

Hona


----------



## TomGall (Dec 29, 2006)

hmm the top looks like a flame back but not totally sure...


----------



## yagi (Feb 1, 2009)

Yes ıts a young male in addition to this his color is newly occurs.


----------



## purusam (Feb 1, 2009)

anyone who dont think it`s an haplochromis sp Flameback ??????


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

Doesn't look quite right. The red should be very red. The lower half of the body should be a bluish color and the anal fin yellowish:

http://african-cichlid.com/Flameback.htm










Kevin


----------



## purusam (Feb 1, 2009)

so what is it then ?


----------



## purusam (Feb 1, 2009)

noone have an idea ?


----------



## etcbrown (Nov 10, 2007)

Structureguy, the coloring is very close. I have not kept flameback before but the one in your photo seems to be quite an exceptional specimen. Back to the OP's fish: Do you think perhaps an unusual/less than idea diet could contribute to the coloring being a bit off? Perhaps a poor strain? It does look more like a flameback than anything else either way.

Maybe its the water in Sweden, I mean I have a Husaberg motorcycle and you have to kick it started with your left foot.......... :thumb:


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Colouring doesn't look right to me as well. I asked a few other people who have quite a bit of Victorian knowledge and they concurred.


----------



## purusam (Feb 1, 2009)

could it be a hybrid of some sort?. well i dont know, how big is the haplochromis sp flameback as adult.

mine is like 4 to4.5 cm big right now


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Looks a lbit like Haplochromis sp "Ruby Green" to me.
But I am no expert on Victorian cichlids.
There are so many and a lot look similar to these guys to me.
Even confuse the Haps with Astatotilapia and Pundamilia   
I do not know if there are many hybrids about but that could be a rare pure one, well worth breeding if it is.


----------



## alanastar (Mar 6, 2006)

My guess would be "flameback",if its a young fish or not completely happy it may not be showing its best color.
I've found the food offered at an early age does have some impact on color development as an adult. But saying that different cameras can show varying results.

Nice ruby green you have there 24Tropheus :wink: 
:thumb:


----------



## purusam (Feb 1, 2009)

Well i guess thay are happy becouse thay are growing family as you can se in the first pictures the female has egg in her mouth.


----------



## SupeDM (Jan 26, 2009)

I am not the leading expert but I have long had a breeding group of astatotilipia cauliptera and if I glued my fish to the screen you could not tell the difference. These are found in malawi and victoria and in the rivers in the region. Konings described as possibly one of the origional fishes in malawi.


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

SupeDM said:


> I have long had a breeding group of astatotilipia cauliptera and if I glued my fish to the screen you could not tell the difference.


Can you show us a picture?










My Astatotilapia calliptera. (There is also a blue colored calliptera from a different location.)

Kevin


----------

